# Massive Battle Army Lists



## murdock129

These are the army lists for a huge battle me and my friends are doing for Fantasy, not all armies are complete and some are using older army books like the Beastmen and Warriors of Chaos, we have agreed to use the rules we have so please no "Why can you have Minotaurs as Core?" or "That's the wrong edition!!!" comments, also the dragons and Dogs of War use homebrew rules. (Put simply this is a mixture of 6th edition, 7th edition and homebrew) Thanks, now enjoy (warning a lot of lists):

Good Armies:


> Dwarfs
> HQ:
> Dwarf Thane (Great Weapon, Master Rune of Smiting) - 139 Points
> Dwarf Dragon Slayer (Master Rune of Skalf Blackhammer) - 125 Points
> The White Dwarf (Rune Crown of Zhufbar, Armor of Glimril Scale, Rune Axe of Grimnir, Rune Cloak of Valaya) - 390 Points
> Dwarf King Alrik and Shieldbearers - 290 Points
> 
> Troops:
> 12 Dwarf Warriors (Great Weapons, Shields, Full Command) - 157 Points
> 20 Dwarf Warriors (Great Weapons, Shields, Full Command) - 245 Points
> 10 Dwarf Thunderers (Full Command) - 165 Points
> 10 Dwarf Longbeards (Great Weapons, Shields, Full Command) - 165 Points
> 
> Special Units:
> 8 Dwarf Miners (Full Command, Blasting Charges) - 143 Points
> Dwarf Cannon (Master Rune of Defence, Rune of Forging, Rune of Penetrating) - 190 Points
> Grudge Thrower - 90 Points
> 15 Giant Slayers (Full Command) - 408 Points
> 
> Rare Units:
> Flame Cannon - 140 Points
> Gyrocopter - 140 Points
> Gyrocopter - 140 Points
> 
> 
> Total: 2927 Points





> Wood Elves
> HQ:
> Wood Elf Sisters of Twilight on Forest Dragon - 595 Points
> Wood Elf Noble (Great Eagle, Bow of Loren) - 160 Points
> 
> Troops:
> 12 Dryads (Branch Nymph) - 156 Points
> 12 Dryads (Branch Nymph) - 156 Points
> 15 Eternal Gaurd (Full Command) - 210 Points
> 16 Glade Guard (Full Command) - 216 Points
> 16 Glade Guard (Full Command) - 216 Points
> 8 Glade Riders (Full Command) - 228 Points
> 8 Glade Riders (Full Command) - 228 Points
> 
> Special Units:
> 3 Warhawk Riders (Wind Rider) - 140 Points
> 3 Treekin (Elder) - 215 Points
> 3 Warhawk Riders (Wind Rider) - 140 Points
> 
> Rare Units:
> Great Eagle - 50 Points
> Treeman - 285 Points
> 
> Total: 2995 Points





> Dragons/Dogs of War
> HQ:
> Dragonmaster Dragon
> Dark Emissary
> Truthsayer
> 
> Troops:
> 5 Oglah Khan’s Wolfboyz
> 12 Pirazzo and His Lost Legion
> 12 Alcatani Pikemen
> 12 Alcatani Pikemen
> 12 Leopolds Leopard Company
> 2 Young Dragons
> 
> Special Units:
> Cave Dragon
> Marauder Dragon
> Venom Wyrm
> 
> Rare Units:
> Fenbeast
> Nightmare Dragon
> 4 Elementals
> 
> Total: 3000 Points





> High Elves
> HQ:
> Archmage (Level 4, Moon Dragon, Blade of Sea Gold) - 600 Points
> Mage (Level 2, Elven Steed, Power Stone, Dispel Scroll, Talisman of Protection) - 197 Points
> 
> Troops:
> 16 Spearmen (Full Command) - 169 Points
> 16 Archers (Full Command) - 201 Points
> 16 Spearmen (Full Command) - 169 Points
> 16 Archers (Full Command) - 201 Points
> 16 Spearmen (Full Command) - 169 Points
> 16 Archers (Full Command) - 201 Points
> 
> Special Units:
> Lion Chariot of Chrace - 140 Points
> 5 Ellyrian Reavers (Full Command) - 113 Points
> 8 Silver Helms (Full Command, Shields) - 224 Points
> 8 Silver Helms (Full Command, Shields) - 224 Points
> Lion Chariot of Chrace - 140 Points
> 
> Rare Units:
> Repeater Bolt Thrower - 100 Points
> Repeater Bolt Thrower - 100 Points
> Great Eagle - 50 Points
> 
> Total: 2998 Points





> Lizardmen
> HQ:
> Saurus Oldblood on Carnosaur (Light armor, Maiming shield, Scimitar of the Sun Resplendent) - 445 Points
> Slann Mage Priest (Unfathomable Presence and Focused Rumination) - 325 Points
> Scar Veteran (light armor, Shield, Biting Blade) - 107 points
> Skink Priest (level 2) - 100 points
> Skink Chief (Light Armor, Shield) - 59 Points
> 
> Troops:
> 20 Saurus Warriors - 220 points
> 32 Saurus Warriors (Command) - 382 points
> 17 Skinks (Brave) - 85 points
> 16 Skink Skirmishers (Brave) - 111 points
> 
> Special Units:
> 3 Kroxigors - 165 points
> Stegadon - 235 points
> Stegadon - 235 points
> 3 Terradons (Brave) - 100 Points
> 
> Rare Units:
> Razordon Hunting Pack - 75 Points
> Salamander Hunting Pack - 75 Points
> Ancient Stegadon (Blowpipes) - 275 Points
> 
> Total: 2994 Points





> Empire
> Heros:
> Elector Count (Deathclaw and Karl Franz Model) (Griffin, Great Weapon, Full Plate Armor, Runefang) - 398 Points
> Fire Wizard (Level 2, Grey Wand) - 145
> Captain (Full Plate Armor, Barded Warhorse, Shield and Sword of Righteous Steel) - 119 Points
> Captain (Light Armor, Longbow, Dragonbow) - 92 Points
> Wizard (Two Dispel Scrolls) - 150 points
> 
> Troops:
> 16 Handgunners - 128 Points
> 17 Spearmen (Shields) - 111 Points
> 8 Knightly Orders (Full Command) - 224 Points
> 8 Knights of the Inner Circle (Full Command) - 248 Points
> 10 Handgunners - 80 Points
> 10 Handgunners - 80 Points
> 10 Crossbowmen - 80 Points
> 10 Crossbowmen - 80 Points
> 
> Special Units:
> Great Cannon - 100 Points
> Great Cannon - 100 Points
> 20 Empire Greatswords (Full command) - 230 Points
> 5 Pistoliers (Marksman with Repeater Pistol) - 112 Points
> 
> Rare Units:
> Steam Tank - 300 Points
> Hellblaster - 125 Points
> Lumpin Croops Fighting Cocks - 132 Points
> Imperial Halfling Hot Pot - 50 Points
> 
> Total: 3084





> Bretonnia
> HQ:
> Louen Leoncouer, King of Bretonnia - 728 Points
> The Green Knight - 275 Points
> Paladin (Grail Vow, Lance, Bretonnian Warhorse) - 99 Points
> 
> Troops:
> 8 Knights Errant (Full Command) - 181 Points
> 8 Knights of the Realm (Full Command) - 216 Points
> 8 Knights of the Realm (Full Command) - 216 Points
> 8 Knights of the Realm (Full Command) - 216 Points
> 16 Men-at-arms (Spears, Full Command) - 107 Points
> 16 Peasant Bowmen (Light Armor, Brazier, Full Command) - 137 Points
> 
> Special Units:
> Grail Reliquae and 6 Battle Pilgrims - 118 Points
> 5 Questing Knights (Full Command) - 167 Points
> 3 Pegasus Knights (Full Command) - 195 Points
> 
> Rare Units:
> Field Trebuchet (Yeoman Craftsman) - 100 Points
> Field Trebuchet (Yeoman Craftsman) - 100 Points
> Field Trebuchet (Yeoman Craftsman) - 100 Points
> 
> Total: 2955 Points


Bad Armies:


> Warriors of Chaos
> HQ:
> Galrauch, First of the Chaos Dragons - 696 Points
> Exhalted Chamption of Chaos (Juggernaut, Beserker Sword, Shield) - 197 Points
> Sorcerer of Chaos (Level 2) - 110 Points
> Exhalted Champion of Chaos (Barded Chaos Steed, Rending Sword) - 156 Points
> 
> Core Units:
> 18 Chaos Warriors (Additional Hand Weapons, Chosen, Champion) - 426 Points
> 5 Chaos Marauder Horsemen (Full Command, Throwing Axes) - 115 Points
> 10 Chaos Warhounds - 60 Points
> 
> Special Units:
> 4 Knights of Chaos (Chosen, Standard Bearer, Champion) - 184 Points
> 3 Chaos Ogres (Heavy Armor, Great Weapon, Full Command) - 191 Points
> 3 Chaos Trolls - 165 Points
> 3 Dragon Ogres (Great Weapons, Light Armor) - 237 Points
> 
> Rare Units:
> Hellcannon - 270 Points
> Dragon Ogre Shaggoth Champion (Lord Choice, Great Weapon, Light Armor) - 306 Points
> Total: 3113 Points





> Tomb Kings
> HQ:
> Liche Priest (Casket of Souls, Golden Ankhra) - 325 Points
> Tomb King (Using Settra foot Model) (Destroyer of Eternities, Shield, Light Armor, Enkhil's Kanopi)- 266 Points
> High Queen Khalida - 420 Points
> Liche Priest (Blue Khepra) - 155 Points
> Liche Priest (Serpent Staff, Hieractic Jar, Skeleton Steed) - 173 Points
> 
> Troops:
> 3 Chariots (Full Command) - 170 Points
> Skeleton Warriors (Spear, Shield, Light Armor, Full Command) - 185 Points
> Skeleton Warriors (Bows, Light Armor, Full Command) - 185 Points
> 8 Heavy Skeleton Horsemen (Full Command) - 163 Points
> 8 Heavy Skeleton Horsemen (Full Command) - 163 Points
> 
> Special Units:
> 10 Tomb Guard (Full Command) - 150 Points
> 3 Ushabti - 195 Points
> 3 Carrion - 72 Points
> Scorpion - 85 Points
> 
> Rare Units:
> Bone Giant - 220 Points
> Screaming Skull Catapult (Skulls of the Foe) - 110 Points
> Total: 3037 Points





> Orcs and Goblins
> HQ:
> Black Orc Warboss ( Wyvern, Shield, Basha's Big Axe of Bashin' Drog's Dead 'Ard Armour, Talisman of Protection, Wollopa's One Hit Wunda) - 468 Points
> Forest Goblin Big Boss (Gigantic Spider, Shield, Light Armor, Porko's Pigstikka) - 150 Points
> Night Goblin Great Shaman (Level Four Wizard, Mad Cap Mushrooms, Hacka's Sword of Hackin', Dangly Wotnotz) - 295 Points
> Orc Big Boss (Boar, Additional Hand Weapon, Light Armour, Basha's Big Axe of Bashin') - 137 Points
> Savage Orc Shaman (Boar, Level 2 Wizard, Ditto's Bouble Doin' Doo-Dah's, Power Stone) - 163 Points
> 
> Core Units:
> 21 Orc Boys (Shields, Boss) - 138 Points
> 10 Savage Orc Boyz - 60 Points
> 18 Orc Boyz (Additional Hand Weapons, Full Command) - 154 Points
> 23 Orc Boyz (Additional Hand Weapons, Musician, Boss) - 179 Points
> 12 Goblin Wolf Riders (Full Command, Bows) - 174 Points
> Three Snotling bases - 75 Points
> 23 Night Goblins (Spears, Two Fanatics, Full Command) - 139
> 10 Goblin Spider Riders (Full command, Shields, Spears) - 150 Points
> 
> Special Units:
> Squig Herd (10 Models) - 124
> Orc Boar Chariot - 80 Points
> 2 Goblin Spear Chukkas - 80 Points
> Rock Lobba - 70 Points
> 
> Rare Units:
> Goblin Doom Diver Catapult - 80 Points
> Snotling Pump Wagon - 40 Points
> Giant - 205 Points
> 
> Total Points: 2961 Points





> Ogre Kingdoms
> HQ:
> Overtyrant Greasus Goldtooth - 565 Points
> Hunter (Two Sabretusks, Rune Maw) - 185 Points
> 
> Troops:
> 6 Bulls (Ironfists, Light Armor, Bellower, Standard Bearer) - 288 Points
> 6 Bulls (Ironfists, Light Armor, Bellower, Standard Bearer) - 288 Points
> 4 Ironguts (Bellower, Standard Bearer) - 222 Points
> 4 Ironguts (Bellower, Standard Bearer) - 222 Points
> 24 Gnoblar Fighters (Groinbiter) - 50 Points
> 24 Gnoblar Fighters (Groinbiter) - 50 Points
> 
> Special:
> 2 Leadbelchers - 110 Points
> 2 Leadbelchers - 110 Points
> Gnoblar Scraplauncher - 165 Points
> 3 Yhetees (Greyback) - 215 Points
> 
> Rare:
> Pirate Maneater (Brace of Pistols, Heavy Armor), Araby Maneater (Cathayan Longsword, Heavy Armor), Ninja Maneater (Cathayan Longsword, Heavy Armor), Paymaster Maneater (Great Weapon, Heavy Armor) - 360 Points
> Gorger - 75 Points
> Gorger - 75 Points
> Total: 2990 Points





> Dark Elves
> HQ:
> Malekith, Witch King (Black Dragon) - 920 Points
> Beastmaster (Manticore, Heavy Armor, Lance, Shield, Ring of Darkness) - 330 Points
> 
> Troops:
> 15 Warriors (Shields, Full Command) - 120 Points
> 15 Warriors (Shields, Full Command) - 120 Points
> 15 Warriors (Shields, Full Command) - 120 Points
> 10 Black Ark Corsairs (Full Command) - 125 Points
> 10 Black Ark Corsairs (Full Command) - 125 Points
> 10 Black Ark Corsairs (Full Command) - 125 Points
> 5 Dark Riders (Full Command) - 120 Points
> 5 Dark Riders (Full Command) - 120 Points
> 
> Special units:
> 5 Cold One Knights (Full Command, Pearl of Infinite Bleakness) - 200 Points
> 5 Cold One Knights (Full Command, Pearl of Infinite Bleakness) - 200 Points
> 5 Cold One Knights (Full Command, Pearl of Infinite Bleakness) - 200 Points
> 
> Rare Units:
> War Hydra - 175 Points
> Reaper Bolt Thrower - 100 Points
> 
> Total: 3000





> Beastmen
> HQ:
> Doombull (classic) (Axes of Khorgor, Heavy Armor, Goretooth) - 276 Points
> Bray Shaman (Level Two, Additional Hand Weapon) - 114 Points
> Bray Shaman (Level Two, Additional Hand Weapon) - 114 Points
> 
> Core Units:
> 29 Gors with (Full Command, Shields) - 267 Points
> Tuskgor Chariot - 85 Points
> 10 Chaos Warhounds - 60 Points
> Minotaurs (Great Weapons, Light Armor, Bloodkine, Standard Bearer) - 187 Points
> Minotaurs (Great Weapons, Light Armor, Bloodkine, Standard Bearer) - 187 Points
> Tuskgor Chariot - 85 Points
> 20 Gors with (Full Command, Shields) - 195 Points
> 20 Gors with (Full Command, Shields) - 195 Points
> 
> Special Unit:
> Centigor Herd (Full Command) - 120 Points
> Centigor Herd (Full Command) - 120 Points
> 3 Razorgors - 435 Points
> 10 Bestigors (Full Command) - 150 points
> 
> Rare Unit:
> Giant - 205 Points
> Giant - 205 Points
> 
> Total: 3000 Points





> Skaven
> HQ:
> Plague Priest (Plague Censor, Level 2, Plague Furnace) - 301 Points
> Skaven Assassin (Weeping Blade, Talisman of Protection) - 165 Points
> Vermin Lord - 500 Points
> 
> Troops:
> 20 Clanrats (Spears, Shields, Full Command, Warpfire Thrower) - 190 Points
> 20 Clanrats (Spears, Shields, Full Command) - 120 Points
> 20 Stormvermin (Shields, Full Command, Warpfire Thrower) - 255 Points
> 20 Stormvermin (Shields, Full Command) - 185 Points
> 3 Rat Swarms - 75 Points
> 20 Slaves (Musician) - 42 Points
> 
> Special Units:
> 20 Plague Monks (Full Command) - 165 Points
> 6 Poisoned Wind Globadiers (Bombardier with Death Globe) - 90 Points
> 20 Plague Monks (Full Command) - 165 Points
> 6 Poisoned Wind Globadiers (Bombardier with Death Globe) - 90 Points
> 
> Rare Units:
> Warp-Lightning Cannon - 90 Points
> Doomwheel - 150 Points
> Hellpit Abomination (Warpstone Spikes) - 250 Points
> 
> Total: 2998 Points


So that's around 21000 Points a side. Who would you put your money on?


----------



## Cheese meister

evil although there are some bad unit strengths and builds here


----------



## cazmac

i have to take a minute to take that all in it looks bonkers should be a pretty epic battle could you post some pictures of set up and stuff?


----------



## murdock129

I shall when it's finished though that'll be a while as most of the armies are still unfinished (We still need quite a few models, Tomb Kings, Bretonnians and Chaos especially, not to mention we're buying glue and paint by the gallon)

I especially and personally need a Gigantic Spider Goblin Boss, a Rock Lobber and a Spear Chukka then my Orcs and Gobbos will be done. Though I need a lot for my Ogre army and a lot for my Skaven army too


----------



## Darktheos

Brets don't have a standard.


----------



## murdock129

It's an option in the book we're using, I don't know if it's the latest edition but it's in the book


----------

